# Baby Bears In My Yard!



## PATMAN (Sep 27, 2007)

Recently we had a visit of a Momma bear and her three cubs. I just happened to be outside working on the side of the house when they came down. I didn't even realize they were out there until I came back in through my front door and spotted them out the kitchen window. They were at my deer feeder.







Here is one of the cubs checking out my squirrel feeder. They soon all climbed up into the tree.





Here's Momma and baby sharing my sunflower seeds!





Here's Mom trying to reach another feeder that was too high for her. To the right is a empty tortoise pen. There were times in the past last year, where I had Greek tortoises in there and the bears never bothered them at night, but just ate the sunflower seeds.





Mom surprised me when she jumped on top of my deer feeder to lick up seeds I had put out for the birds. 





The bear visit was for 40 minutes and my wife and I took some great pictures and video. This was the third time we have seen them and oddly enough it is always on a Friday evening. We haven't seen them since.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 27, 2007)

OH my GOODNESS! I'm glad I wasnt there. Great pics but one of my worst fears is being attacked by a momma bear protecting her babies...
They really are beautiful....this side of the pic ..lol


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 27, 2007)

Honestly, that would scare the crap out of me!!! LOL. But I love lookin at the pics! Very cute!


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some really great shots. I would love to be able to see something like that in my back yard. We have tons of deer and turkey, but just moved in so we really havent seen much yet. Im sure we will though. We live on 80 acres, mostly wooded.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow I've seen black bears in Yellowstone before but I stayed FAR away from them.


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 27, 2007)

Although all the bears I have come across in my yard are timid and run away when they see me, I always am cautious and treat them with respect.


----------



## Josh (Sep 27, 2007)

great photos! that's pretty cool to have that much wildlife going through your yard. good think you are safe about it


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 28, 2007)

It must be really nice to see things like that happening, they are really good photos


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Really great photos Patrick


----------



## barbie69 (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW!! That is really cool!! Those are some neat pictures. Maybe they will come back tonight.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

I keep coming back and looking at your pictures. I just spent time recently with my husband in the semi and kept looking for bears...lol. We don't have them here and they are on my list of "want to see in the wild".  still haven't saw any....yet!


----------



## PATMAN (Oct 31, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> I keep coming back and looking at your pictures. I just spent time recently with my husband in the semi and kept looking for bears...lol. We don't have them here and they are on my list of "want to see in the wild".  still haven't saw any....yet!



I had only seen a black bear once before. That all changed once we moved here out in the Pennsylvania country. My wife and I didn't know we had bears until she went to walk the dog in the yard one night and opened the door and found this guy sitting at the bird feeder below! She promptly shut the door and started yelling BEAR! That was 5 years ago and the one thing I've been hoping to see all these years was a baby bear. I was more than lucky when three showed up in the yard this year.

Here's a picture of the first bear we ever saw in our yard 5 years ago.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

PA was one of the states I was on the look out for them...lol.


----------

